# Check my mongrel pups



## brianbvs

They are 2 months old, this photo was taken this morning just before I send two of them to their new homes


----------



## tashi

What are they crossed with the tan and white in the first photo looks real cute.


----------



## brianbvs

tashi said:


> What are they crossed with the tan and white in the first photo looks real cute.


I really don't know who is the father!!! I did not intend Maya (the mother) to be pregnant but she is so clever that she managed to find a flaw in my fencing during her heat period!! In mauritius (where I live) there are many stray dogs walking the streets... But of course I like the pups and had some good times with them.


----------



## Guest

they are very very cute


----------



## lizd4688

lovely pups


----------



## carol

they are cute pups


----------



## bullbreeds

Very pretty.


----------



## Vixie

very cute pups, very sweet looking


----------



## colliemerles

they are gorgeous, very cute,,,,,


----------



## Guest

Awww well nice puppys  They have lovely cute faces.


----------



## griffpan

More cute puppies! I'm getting puppy broody now, they're gorgeous


----------



## plumo72

great looking pups


----------



## englishrose943

Awwww they're well cute love the colours.


----------



## brianbvs

Thanks to all. In fact I have already given two of them. It was great watching them grow & play. One (the black & white) is still home and should be going in 1 week time... she likes to play with me, mama and aunties.
I have another bitch (the one attached) who is having puppies soon, I shall be glad to share these happy moments with you.


----------



## englishrose943

How many dogs have you got Brian?
Michelle


----------



## colliemerles

shes lovely,,, do keep us posted to when she has her pups, and lots of pictures please,


----------



## Guest

brianbvs said:


> Thanks to all. In fact I have already given two of them. It was great watching them grow & play. One (the black & white) is still home and should be going in 1 week time... she likes to play with me, mama and aunties.
> I have another bitch (the one attached) who is having puppies soon, I shall be glad to share these happy moments with you.


Is the father the same breed out of interest?

She's lovely, Hope all goes well for her  how many days is she into her pregnancy?


----------



## brianbvs

englishrose943 said:


> How many dogs have you got Brian?
> Michelle


I've got 4, they are all girls.
The first one is the mongrel who gave birth to those pups - this is a very common kind of dog here in MU. She had a health problem before giving birth to the pups and the vet recommended to remove uterus - she won't have pups anymore.
The one who will soon give birth is what we called here a "griffon". Its a mixed small breed with long hair, funny, energetic, lovely. First time pregnant. For this one, I chosen a similar male from a friend of mine, we (my wife and I) are very excited about this... we are waiting for the results...
Then I have two guard dogs (very important where I am leaving), a GSD and a Doberman, they are both 1 year old, not pregnant, we shall perhaps arrange something in 1 year from now... anyway I am looking forward to get a Doberman pup male to participate in obedience competition... I am far from being expert trainer, it's just something that I desire!


----------



## brianbvs

colliemerles said:


> shes lovely,,, do keep us posted to when she has her pups, and lots of pictures please,


Oooh yes I won't miss that...


----------



## brianbvs

Eolabeo said:


> Is the father the same breed out of interest?
> 
> She's lovely, Hope all goes well for her  how many days is she into her pregnancy?


Yes this time father is same type as the mother... this is why we are impatiently waiting for the results!

I am curious.... Can I ask the meaning of your name: Eolabeo?


----------

